# Chinese Broiled Bluefish



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

serves 2

3/4 - 1 lb. bluefish fillets (not the real big uns, the fillets are too thick) -- also good for flounder fillets, too

1 clove garlic
1 1/2 Tbls. peanut or olive oil
1 1/2 tsp. soy sauce
1 tsp ground ginger
1 Tbls. white vinegar

Crush garlic in a press & combine with all other ingred but fish.
Place fillets on foil in a shallow pan -- brush with sauce & allow to set while preparing rest of meal.
Preheat broiler. Broil 3-10 min (depending on thickness of fillets -- no turning required).
Baste a couple times during broiling.
Fish is done when it flakes and is no longer translucent.
Serve with lemon wedges.

Easy to double this one to feed more ppl.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I'll give this one a try, always catching blue's.


----------

